# Winx



## bonny (15 September 2018)

Worth waking up at dawn every time ! What a horse, the best ever ?


----------



## Clodagh (16 September 2018)

She is pretty amazing, if nothing else what a tough and sound example of the breed! I don't know much about Aussie racing so don't know how she would compare with our best but she can only beat what it on the course, and she does it in some style!


----------



## Chiffy (16 September 2018)

Glad you replied to this thread Clodagh, I had never heard of this horse or in what context it was famous!


----------



## Clodagh (16 September 2018)

Chiffy said:



			Glad you replied to this thread Clodagh, I had never heard of this horse or in what context it was famous!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much of use in life, so happy to help!


----------



## bonny (16 September 2018)

She&#8217;s the best horse in the world .....27 races in a row, looks unbeatable and it&#8217;s a shame she&#8217;s not better known here.


----------



## Snowfilly (16 September 2018)

Another one who sets dawn alarms to watch her! Part of me hopes they'll bring her elsewhere to race and part of me hopes she's allowed to go on dominating and never gets her spirit broken in defeat.

I'm looking forward to seeing her foals in a few years.

She's certainly an answer to anyone saying tbs aren't tough!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 September 2018)

She certainly is phenomenal! I do laugh when people say horses are once in a lifetime and then when that one retires another one comes along straight away -   Black Caviar came over and beat the best at Royal Ascot - once in a lifetime ... then comes Winx! Ok she hasn't come over BUT what she has achieved is amazing.

Inglis Dreaver - won 3 world hurdles, best of his generation, won't see another one like him. Then along comes Big Bucks who wins 4 world hurdles on the bounce lol!

Sadler's Wells - super sire, no one will get near his record of 73 individual Group 1 winners. His son - Galileo has done just that! And he will have plenty more yet to come. BUT Sadler's Wells had them across pretty much every trip as well as over jumps. Galileo is more of a 7-16 furlong specialist. Although he has had a few good winners over jumps they aren't a patch on his dead old dad.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2018)

She did it again. Win number 28 in a row!

A fourth Cox Plate At the end of through?!?


----------



## Snowfilly (6 October 2018)

She's awesome! That acceleration!

I hope a fourth Cox Plate and then the happiest of retirements.


----------



## bonny (6 October 2018)

What a horse, although that was a bit nerve racking ! Good job she knows where the finishing line is !


----------



## bonny (27 October 2018)

Was anyone watching ? Sheâ€™s done it, 4 Cox Plates plus winning more money than any other horse. A total legend !


----------



## Snowfilly (27 October 2018)

I was! Amazing mare


----------



## bonny (16 February 2019)

And sheâ€™s back ! 30 wins in a row this morning, she looks as good as ever, what a horse !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 March 2019)

32 now! She's a star in my eyes.


----------



## Snowfilly (23 March 2019)

What a mare!


----------



## bonny (23 March 2019)

One more race and then sheâ€™s finished, must be the best horse of our lifetime, itâ€™s a shame she doesnâ€™t get more coverage over here


----------



## Mariposa (24 March 2019)

What a mare. What an amazing racehorse!


----------



## bonny (13 April 2019)

Anyone watching ? What a horse !!


----------



## spookypony (14 April 2019)

I  cheered when I heard on the radio yesterday that she made it to retirement without the streak being broken. Seems right, somehow!


----------

